# Soundkarte und USB



## emptynick (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir gestern die Soundkarte Aureon 5.1 PCI gekauft, soll ja so laut Testberichten etc ne gute Karte sein.
Hab sie also eben eingebaut und meinen Computer gestartet (alte OnBoard Soundkarte natürlich deaktiviert) und dann ging weder Maus noch Tastatur mehr.
Auch das umstecken der Maus und Tastatur an andere USB Anschlüsse brachte nichts.
Wenn ich die Soundkarte rausnehme funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei ohne Probleme.

Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte bzw. was ich machen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und viele Grüße

emptynick


----------



## Basy (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hast Du mal versucht einen anderen PCI-Slot zu benutzen? Wenn ja, weiss ich auch keine Lösung.


----------



## PC Heini (3. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Handbuch zu MB noch vorhanden, dann guck auch mal dort, obs nen Jumper für die Onboard Soundkarte gibt. Dann kannste die endgültig deaktivieren. Ansonsten musste nach dem Mb Googeln. Habs dauch schon erlebt, dass sich die Soundkarte nur via Jumper endgültig deaktivieren lässt.


----------



## emptynick (3. Oktober 2007)

Also Jumperplätze hab ich ganze zwei Stück.
Einmal um das BIOS zu reseten und einen anderen den ich jetzt nicht einordnen kann.
Werde gleich mal in der Bedienungsanleitung gucken.
Kann es denn wircklich daran liegen dass noch eine 2te Soundkarte "aktiv" ist?

MfG

P.S. Wenn jetzt die Soundkarte eingesteckt ist kommt nach dem booten nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm...


----------

